
Antidepressant Withdrawals - ubermon
https://www.psypost.org/2019/12/more-than-half-of-people-suffer-withdrawal-effects-when-trying-to-come-off-antidepressants-55040
======
ggm
Anecdata can confirm by passive observation of friends in withdrawal. Psych
medicine is necessary evil with consequences. Some drugs surpress and some
drugs amplify brain functions and both can be prescribed to treat identical
symptoms, suggests brain chemistry and the root causes of depression are still
only partially known and the mapping from symptom (depression) to cause and
treatment is iffy. And now we have inflammation and gut biome to add to the
mix...

